# timeshare for mardigras



## chexchy (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello there,
I am planning for our first mardigras for 2/14-2/21/2012.  We have never been to LA, do we need rental car during the mardigras fest?  what is the best transportation while we are in new orleans?  I have two little children of 6 and 4.  Do you know if there is a timeshare in the area for kid friendly mardigras?  I think the kid friendly mardigras is on napoleon st.  Any suggestion is greatly apprciated
thanks
chexchy


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 10, 2011)

*Some info*



chexchy said:


> Hello there,
> I am planning for our first mardigras for 2/14-2/21/2012.  We have never been to LA, do we need rental car during the mardigras fest?  what is the best transportation while we are in new orleans?  I have two little children of 6 and 4.  Do you know if there is a timeshare in the area for kid friendly mardigras?  I think the kid friendly mardigras is on napoleon st.  Any suggestion is greatly apprciated
> thanks
> chexchy



If you haven't already got a confirmation -- chances you won't be able to get a timeshare during Mardi Gras.  It is a very difficult grab.  You can walk to almost anything you want -- we have been there twice without a car.  There is a street car that you can catch as well to sight-see.


----------



## brigechols (Jun 10, 2011)

You do not need a rental car. Take the street car, bus, or taxi. Checkout this website for tips on a family friendly Mardi Gras celebration http://goneworleans.about.com/od/festivals/a/mgforkids.htm

Good luck obtaining a timeshare accommodation.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 10, 2011)

there are several timeshares in NOLA in and around the French Quarter, most are smal independent facilities in restored/renovated old buildings. Quarter House, Club la Pension, Jean La Fitte House, Maison Pierre La Fitte, Plaza Suites, Hotel de l'eau Vive are several that come to mind

Club la Pension was recently taken over by Blue Green and is now closed for renovation. They hope to re open for next years Mardi Gras

Wyndham has two larger resorts, La Belle Maison, and The Avenue Plaza Resort

As far as I know every timeshare resort sold certain event weeks, Mardi Gras, Jazz Fest and Sugar Bowl, generally. Unless you own these specific weeks you wont be able to get a reservation. The owners will usually use the week themselves or rent them out.

Wyndham is the exception they sell points. but unless you have advanced reservation priority you will have a problem getting in. I was on the Wyndham system when it opened up for standard reservations for Mardi Gras week (10 months ahead of Feb 17 2012, and there were a few vacancies. They were taken within 5 minutes

So long story short I think your best shot at Mardi Gras will be to rent from an owner that has snagged a reservation for that purpose. There is currently at least one ad here on TUG for next years Mardi Gras, and I know of two on Red Week. You could also watch Craigs list under vacation rentals in New Orleans

Mardi Gras is a wild time in New Orleans...and the celebration and parades start about 10 days ahead of Fat Tuesday. You might want to go the week of Feb 10, rather than Feb 17. especially with kids. I would take a hard look at Wyndhams Avenue Plaza. Its in the Garden District, not the French Quarter so things tend to be a little quieter at night, less flashers etc. (remember there is no closing time at the bars in the French Quarter...they drink and party all night).And several of the Parade routes pass right in front of the building. Parking is available cheap and the street car passes right in front.


----------



## Arb (Jun 10, 2011)

*Mardi Gras*

We went this year (2011) and were in the warehouse district. Very good location. We were there the weekend before the final Mardi Gras weekend, and all was relatively quiet. Very enjoyable in fact!


----------



## chexchy (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks very much for all your advice.  In short, we either use streetcar or taxi right? there is no subway or bus?  We’ll try redweek or rent it from owner.  If we can't get a timeshare, we'll postpone to next year. 
Do take alot of caution when you use craig' list.  It is a free ad or free website.  Who maintain the site?  There is no quarantee for either the merchant or the consumer.  Not like ebay, the consumer is protected 100%.  make sure you have recomendation before you even consider the rental.  I got reservation for my dc and nyc trip this year 2011.  they gave me a legitimate checking account to deposit the money.  After receiving my deposit, they disappeared like vapor in the air.  the account was closed and they are no place to find.  You can't even bring them to small claim because all you have is the property adress w/c is owned by somebody not the account holder and the email adress.  We ended up spending the day before the trip looking up and booking the hotels.
Chexchy


----------



## tombo (Jun 10, 2011)

This article and series of articles will give you some good advice for mardis Gras and kids. 
http://travelwithkids.about.com/od/holidays/qt/mardi_gras_NO.htm

DO NOT CARRY THE KIDS TO THE PARADES IN THE FRENCH QUARTER. There is a lot of nudity for beads, drinking, cussing, and wild behavior. I am not a prude but as I get older the French Quarter during Mardis gras has gotten too wild for me.


The parades wind all through New orleans. Get there early and stake out out a good spot on the curb. The parade routes over on St Charles are wonderful for kids. Bring bags for them to dump beads and trinkets in. As long as your kids walk up to the floats with one or two strands of beads (or none) they will be showered with goodies. If they have a lot of beads around their necks they will get few things. After every float have them stuff everything in a duffle bag and get ready for the next float. We came home with more beads, stuffed animals, coins, dubloons, etc, etc, etc than you can imagine. They love to give kids things.They will point at your kids and make sure they get the special stuff.


----------



## Carol C (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a 1 br lined up for Feb 11 check-in, since I go most every year for Krewe of Barkus parade. If you're interested in going the week before Mardi Gras week itself, PM me. Something came up and I really shouldn't take a Feb vacation in 2012.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 12, 2011)

A timeshare at Mardi Gras is a difficult exchange.  The prices at the hotels will also be jacked up as well.   If you participate in a hotel loyalty program, such as Hilton, Marriott, Hyatt, or Starwood, that may be a good time for a redemption.  

If you are into a wild experience, you may wish to consider South Padre Island, TX for Spring Break.  There is also a Mardi Gras celebration in Galveston, TX as well.


----------



## chexchy (Jun 13, 2011)

*timeshare for mardi gras*

Hello everybody,
Thanks so much for all your advise and opions.  I never knew mardi gras could be this great and exciting.  I'll make the effort to go this time.
thanks
Chexchy


----------



## chexchy (Jun 14, 2011)

*weather in new orleans in february*

how is the weather like around mardi gras?  do I need insect repeler?
thanks
Chexchy


----------



## Carol C (Jul 9, 2011)

chexchy said:


> how is the weather like around mardi gras?  do I need insect repeler?
> thanks
> Chexchy



I never have had to use bug spray in New Orleans in wintertime. Weather in Feb can be cool and crisp and yet sunny...or it might get to 70 degrees in the afternoon. Night-time it might be cool enough to wear a light jacket or sweater...but when you are standing amongst the crowd watching the parade and reaching out for beads and other "throws" you will stay warm from all that exercise!  <--- "Hey mister, throw me somethin'!"


----------

